# Zoey, rescued from Hurricane Irma



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

I adopted my beautiful white cat, Zoey from a shelter in El Cajon, California, called Friends Of Cats. They rescued her from Hurricane Irma. She does seem to have a little kitty PTSD and can be a diva; but she is also super-sweet and affectionate. That's her with me in my avatar.


----------



## swfc-dan (Oct 1, 2013)

Very cute cat, that must have been stressful. They sound like a very caring shelter that do a great job. I'm sure she will have a great life with you now, and feel more relaxed as time goes on.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My best friend volunteers there. Zoey is a sweetheart.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

marie73 said:


> My best friend volunteers there. Zoey is a sweetheart.



Wow, small world!


----------

